# TOKYO | Hamamatsucho Station West Entrance District Development | 235m | 46 fl | 197m | 39 fl | 185m | 46 fl | U/C



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

RegentHouse said:


> Won't come back? May I remind you about the Shimbashi Teishajō and Mitsubishi Ichigōkan? You can even argue the Tokyo Station was rebuilt, and from what I've seen, people really like it. Private companies rebuilt and incorporated buildings into new developments by choice and Mitsubishi especially, has preserved some buildings. Yes they wanted to demolish the Central Post Office, but I never found that to be historic in the first place (maybe if it was built four years earlier). I didn't like that they demolished the original Marunouchi Building, but they also demolished the old Shin-Marunouchi one and replaced it with something excellent. I didn't mind the Yusen building being demolished because the Marunouchi Park Tower is a beautiful tower on its own right.
> 
> You are correct that the attitude hasn't changed about demolition mainly because so much is gone so quickly, but people were even vocal about the proposal to demolish Tokyo Station twenty-something years ago. People were even vocal about restoring it and rebuilding historic structures because of the Disney World factor. Regardless, Disney > Brasilia.


So we have a handful of buildings that by now have become historic that are rebuild, renovated or used in new developments like the JP Tower. And we also see plenty of new towers that use a more traditional style for the base of the tower. But this won't bring back the Tokyo of the 1930s, since there are also plenty of new development that have a 100% contemporary style. 

And it also doesn't mean that it will safe all the post war classics from demolition, like the WTC. There will be plenty that will be demolished and there will also ones that won't. When it comes to urban developments the city has become much more dynamic and diverse then you want it to be. Not everyone will be pleased with every single development. I'm aware that this also means that are plenty of boring boxes or simple residential tower blocks. But if a city builds 400 100m+ towers in just over 20 years you can't expect all of them to be architectural masterpieces.


----------



## RegentHouse (Sep 2, 2012)

^All true, but I like late-1920s Tokyo better.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Another mass study.











This one probably comes from the environmental impact assessment documents, it's just the building volume and not so much the design.


----------



## Jakub (Apr 3, 2004)

I don't see any problem either. The building ain't a beauty. There is a lot of buildings from that period that still may look modern, but this one seems already to be a bit outdated and its architectural value is quite low I guess.


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

^^All I know is, I hope the two new buildings are taller than the old WTC and have a better exterior facade and make more effective use of the site; that way, they do not have to be "throwaway buildings".

New World Trade Center Tokyo.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Press release from JR East about the project.
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2012/20121006.pdf

map










A-1 = 200m - current WTC Site
A-3 = 200m
B = 160m


schedule.










1年 = 2013
12年 = 2024

This means that towers A-3 and B will go U/C in 2013, both will be completed in 2016. In 2017, the A-2 block will go U/C, that's the building between the 200m high towers. I guess thew will also demolish the current WTC in that year. In late 2018 the A-1 will go U/C together with the new monorail terminal.

Tower A-1
height: 200m
start: 2019
complete: 2024

Tower A-2
height: 200m
start: 2013
complete: 2016

Tower B
height: 160m
start: 2013
complete: 2016


The press release also has 2 renders of the public space around the towers.


----------



## mistermonorail (Dec 19, 2005)

*monorail extension to the north*

The new monorail station building appears to be closed off on the north side. I know Tokyo Monorail would like to extend to at least Shinbashi Station some day, and perhaps Tokyo Station later. I assume the building is designed for the future extension. Does anyone have a diagram that shows where the new double-track will be in the new station? Thank you!


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Now that Tokyo has been awarded the 2020 Summer Olympics, will the Tokyo World Trade Center Redevelopment still go ahead and even be finished before the Olympics take place?


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

It looks like the redevelopment of the WTC complex has been extended with the last corner of the block. 

The new part of the redevelopment is labelled as Block C, and will most likely will see another tower. The new building will have a max. floor space index of 600%, no more details are known. The city is expected to approve this project next year, no further dates are yet known.

sources:
http://www.kensetsunews.com/?p=21908
http://www.decn.co.jp/?p=1537


Map:









http://www.kensetsunews.com/?p=21908









http://building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com/helicopter/


----------



## Xenoplas (Jun 28, 2014)

is this project still alive?


----------



## Alluxi (Jan 11, 2013)

Of course it is, but they're still doing demolition works, so there isn't much to see. Be patient and updates will come


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Still doing prep work on the site of the 160m tall tower, they have working on removing the old foundations since the start of this year. 


04/04



















http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52327904.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Details have come out on the 4th tower of the Hamamatsucho 2-Chome = WTC redevelopment. The last tower will mainly be a residential tower that will be 190m tall. Construction will start in 2018, it will be completed in 2021.

http://www.kensetsunews.com/?p=66917
http://www.decn.co.jp/?p=68957
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52373460.html


*TOKYO 東京 | Hamamatsucho 2-Chome C District Redevelopment 浜松町二丁目C地区再開発 | 190m | Pro*










information:
height: 190m
floors: 47
status: Pro
use: Residential / Office / Hall
start: 2018
complete: 2021

Location:
Hamamatsucho 2-chome, Minato-ku
http://goo.gl/maps/8AQGx




















http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52373460.html


----------



## Astaire007 (Mar 13, 2011)

1/14


----------



## Astaire007 (Mar 13, 2011)

2/25


----------



## Astaire007 (Mar 13, 2011)

5/20


----------



## Michiel (Sep 11, 2002)

23/04/2017, from WTC observatory:


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Construction of the 1st 200m tall tower has started.

The tower 1st U/C is called:

*World Trade Center Building South Building 世界貿易センタービルディング 南館*


renders:



















press releases:
http://www.tokyo-monorail.co.jp/news/pdf/press_20170907.pdf
http://www.jreast.co.jp/press/2017/20170906.pdf


The tower will be completed in 2021.


update

09/03



















http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52417933.html


----------



## Astaire007 (Mar 13, 2011)

9/9


----------



## Astaire007 (Mar 13, 2011)

11/3

from 4:03


----------



## Astaire007 (Mar 13, 2011)

11/3


----------



## Astaire007 (Mar 13, 2011)

12/28


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

07/22










https://twitter.com/Skyscraper_Vlog/status/1023919396106825729


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

10/09




























http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52451107.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

12/09










source:
http://skyscraper-urban-development-institute.com/blog-entry-2717.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

03/14

This one is now growing.




























source:
https://view.tokyo/?p=45938


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

06/08


































source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52467727.html


----------



## DrDrodzak (Jun 22, 2019)

Elevation looks cheap... Mayby in final version will be much better.


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

10/20
























































source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52476316.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

11/30
























12/15













































source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52479337.html


----------



## 2mchris (Jun 18, 2016)

Very interesting detail in the background of the second picture: the old fishmarket is already history.

I was a few years ago at the observation platform in the world trade center. The view is obviously not that good anymore, because of now two buildings beside - higher than the platform.


----------



## skanny (Aug 9, 2012)

Im still wondering what are the replacement plans for Tsukiji Market ? Another CBD ? High end residential area ?


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

02/22













































source:
http://bluestyle.livedoor.biz/archives/52483586.html


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Today was the last day the observatory in the original WTC tower was open to the public. This means that the tower will now soon be demolished for the construction of the 2nd new tower.

The new WTC South Tower is almost completed.












__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355787290698629121





















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1351851050492313601


----------



## MikeFriks (Feb 23, 2020)

Observing frequently the webcam of Tokyo by pure pleasure, I was recently surprised to see a very lightful building in the Tokyo Bay. Checking google earth 3D, I could not find the building then I remind that it was a redevelopment area. Then I finally found the building. 

I think they are doing tests for building lights, so it gives a giant beacon. Beautifuly beautiful. I love Tokyo so much.










The webcam (lighter than real night) :


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Please change title to *235m *(46 fl), *197m *(39 fl), *185m *(46 fl)
The 235m building will replace the World Trade Center, which will be demolished starting from next week until March 2023 (so I guess we can move this thread to proposed skyscrapers)








The WTC was one of the earliest skyscrapers in Tokyo, I found this nice picture from 1970








The main building got a height increase and the design has also slightly changed
























Homemade render of the future district
















https://www.chisou.go.jp/tiiki/kokusentoc/tokyoken/tokyotoshisaisei/dai19/siryou5.pdf & https://twitter.com/Working4520


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@Momo1435, will it have helipad?


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

Demo update
















東京・大阪　都心上空ヘリコプター遊覧飛行


東京都心および首都圏と大阪都心および近畿圏上空を「ヘリコプター」＆「セスナ」＆「飛行船」」から撮影しています。変わりゆく都心の大パノラマをお楽しみ下さい。



building-pc.cocolog-nifty.com












source









source


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

きんご/kingorira


----------

